# City vs United



## Dominic (Mar 5, 2021)

Who you got Sunday? What time and channel will it be on?


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 5, 2021)

Man City. Man United don't look too good right now. Saw what you want about Pogba but I think they miss him.

830am nbcsports


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 5, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Man City. Man United don't look too good right now. Saw what you want about Pogba but I think they miss him.
> 
> 830am nbcsports


or Telemundo for you cord cutters.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 5, 2021)

I will go out on a limb and say 0-0 snoozefest since that's apparently the new United way. The only other result will be a 5-0 dismantling of Ole.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 5, 2021)

notintheface said:


> I will go out on a limb and say 0-0 snoozefest since that's apparently the new United way. The only other result will be a 5-0 dismantling of Ole.


I prefer the later!


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 5, 2021)

It depends on which Man U decides to show up.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 7, 2021)

Like I said ‍


----------



## Dominic (Mar 7, 2021)

Man U showed up, and City did not.    Penalty was???


----------



## Dominic (Mar 7, 2021)

Martial 1v1 67 min would have been 3-0


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 7, 2021)

Frustrating to watch from a City standpoint.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Man U showed up, and City did not.    Penalty was???


Just started watching. Definitely a pk. Jesus did not need to challenge as there were many players in a defensive position to make a play.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Mar 7, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just started watching. Definitely a pK. Jesus did not to challenge there were many players in a defensive position to make a play.


Clumsy....shouldn’t have been involved that deep.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 7, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Like I said ‍♂


So, I am a possession minded player. And, a ManU fan. At times can be contradictory. There are few times where I can say the possession team lost and should have won. ManC did almost nothing with their possession. ManU didn't sit back either. ManC lost and earned it.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 7, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> So, I am a possession minded player. And, a ManU fan. At times can be contradictory. There are few times where I can say the possession team lost and should have won. ManC did almost nothing with their possession. ManU didn't sit back either. ManC lost and earned it.


Note-do not misunderstand. I think Pep is a great coach and think ManC play splendid soccer. And, hope more teams take this style on.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 9, 2021)

Credit to United, they certainly played well to intercept the probing forward movement into the box. Luke Shaw with the game of his life to keep Mahrez in his pocket.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 2, 2021)

Protests against the Glazers is poignant.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Protests against the Glazers is poignant.


Definitely ruined my Sunday morning plans!


----------

